# breeding



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i paired my corns together 
my female is a amel 
and male is a normal 
first egg hatched today and is a really nice pink but could be amel (probebley is) so what does this mean ???
what will the male be ??
also others have pipped and looks to be a normal colour


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

male will be normal het amel if there's an amel baby


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks so he will bw 100% amel ??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, since he's produced an Amel-based baby, he HAS to be het amel (AKA "100% het").

But is the baby white and pink, or is it darker pink and red?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Any chance of a pic of the baby?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rugbystar55 said:


> i paired my corns together
> my female is a amel
> and male is a normal
> first egg hatched today and is a really nice pink but could be amel (probebley is) so what does this mean ???
> ...


If your baby is this color.
Your female is Amel.
Your Male is Normal HET Amel.









If your baby is this color.
Your female is Amel HET Anery.
Your male is Normal HET Amel,Anery.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

looks more like 1st but lighter, 
will get you pics now


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

there yyou go  
first time i ever posted pics


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rugbystar55 said:


> there yyou go
> first time i ever posted pics


Color tone says Creamsicle corn.Post a pictire or two of the parents.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

will post up now  
the baby is not like the amel adult (colour wise)









he is in shed and she is fully gravid








again


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rugbystar55 said:


> will post up now
> the baby is not like the amel adult (colour wise)
> 
> he is in shed and she is fully gravid
> ...


IMO both are Red rat snake/Great plains rat snake hybrids.

Male a Creamsicle corn.
Female a copper corn HET Amel(Creamsicle).

These are what you can expect all the offspring to be.Onless ofcourse they are HET for other traits.

Creamsicle corn.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Well he's certainly het Amel


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i dont get it  
so my babies will be what ?? 
also what are my adults as they are for sale as normal and amel ??
also the babies will be for sale,what price for them ??


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rugbystar55 said:


> i dont get it
> so my babies will be what ??
> also what are my adults as they are for sale as normal and amel ??
> also the babies will be for sale,what price for them ??


They are hybrids between a Red rat snake(Guttata) and a Great plains rat snake(Emoryi).

The adult male and the baby are Amels of the hybrid known as Creamsicle corn.

The female is a normal of this hybrid known as Copper corn(UK) also known as a Rootbeer corn(USA).

From this pair if there not HET for anything else.
If Amel they are Creamsicle corn.
If NOT Amel thet are Copper corn HET Creamsicle.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

the male is the normal 
the female is amel

so if i advertised them what would they be advertised as ??
also what price for the pair ??
what prices do the creamsicles go for ??
also what price for copper het creamsicle ??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The male is a ratsnake cross - I'm not sure he's great plains cross if I'm honest, if I had to point a finger I'd say he's more likely an Everglades/Yellow rat cross corn.

Therefore, if I owned the male, I'd advertise him as a North American Ratsnake het Cornsnake Amel, or possibly as a Rootbeer Ratsnake het Amel.

The babies would be advertised as Creamsicle Ratsnakes and Rootbeer Ratsnakes, since that's the nearest you'll get to describing what they are.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rugbystar55 said:


> the male is the normal
> the female is amel
> 
> so if i advertised them what would they be advertised as ??
> ...


The adults as a breeding pair a Creamsicle corn and a Copper corn HET Creamsicle.

The babys If like the male(NOT Amel) then Copper corn HET Creamsicle.If like the Female(Amel) then Creamsicle corn. 

There are Baby Creamsicle in the AD's at £40each at presant.So copper corn would be less.The adult you'll have to have a think about.Have a surf see if you can find the going rate for a addult Creamsicle and go from there.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

what is the female ??
also the prices for 
male adult ?
female adult ? 
baby creamsicles ?
baby rootbeers ?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> The male is a ratsnake cross - I'm not sure he's great plains cross if I'm honest, if I had to point a finger I'd say he's more likely an Everglades/Yellow rat cross corn.


The Copper is in blue at the minute so color is a bit off.But IMO it's (Guttata X Emoryi).I had one couple year back the spitting of it.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> what is the female ??
> also the prices for
> male adult ?
> female adult ?
> ...


i need to know this ?? please help you have been so helpful


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Hasnt the two quotes below answered most of your questions



Ssthisto said:


> The male is a ratsnake cross - I'm not sure he's great plains cross if I'm honest, if I had to point a finger I'd say he's more likely an Everglades/Yellow rat cross corn.
> 
> Therefore, if I owned the male, I'd advertise him as a North American Ratsnake het Cornsnake Amel, or possibly as a Rootbeer Ratsnake het Amel.
> 
> The babies would be advertised as Creamsicle Ratsnakes and Rootbeer Ratsnakes, since that's the nearest you'll get to describing what they are.





gazz said:


> The adults as a breeding pair a Creamsicle corn and a Copper corn HET Creamsicle.
> 
> The babys If like the male(NOT Amel) then Copper corn HET Creamsicle.If like the Female(Amel) then Creamsicle corn.
> 
> There are Baby Creamsicle in the AD's at £40each at presant.So copper corn would be less.The adult you'll have to have a think about.Have a surf see if you can find the going rate for a addult Creamsicle and go from there.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

What is the female ??.Creamsicle.
Also the prices for 

Female adult Creamsicle ?.Around £80'ish. 
Male adult Copper HET Creamsicle ?.Less than the above.

Baby creamsicles ?.Around £40'ish.
Baby Copper HET Creamsicle.Less than the above.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks i got :
baby creamsicle:40£
adult female:75£
adulte male:50£ (copper het creamsicle)
baby copper het creamsicle: 30£


----------

